# Lazy back end with lunge polls!



## Honeysrider (16 June 2017)

Needs tips on getting my horse less lazy from behind when going over polls or in general, she can move with her ribs underneath moving from behind  (when she feels like it) but still seems to drag those back feet a little. When she isnt moving properly she very lazy in the back, i've had a few people say transition and transition but what else can i do? she seems to go down a pace then back up and is less lazy but after a few seconds maybe a minute shes lazy again. Apart from poles and transitions what can i do?


----------



## PorkChop (16 June 2017)

Does she do it over raised poles?  

If it because she is generally weak behind then working up and down hills is great.

Also sounds like she is behind your leg, so that is what I would work on when out hacking


----------



## Honeysrider (16 June 2017)

this is about her when being lunged, when ridden i find simply by keeping my leg wrapped around she more active from behind, im sorry im a new rider what does behind the leg mean?


----------



## Michelle1109 (8 July 2017)

I'm a fairly new owner too, as I understand and this may be wrong but let me try to explain it behind the leg means not forward enough so u are always having to push her forward, you want her in front meaning forward you don't have to bashing away. Lazy basically 
I had this and it's true transition transition translation 
Walk to canter, walk trot, halt, halt to canter or trot halt, halt to trot etc, it gets them listening and preempting you next forward movement therefore giving u a forward movement where u can then control the movements up and down. With less leg so she become "in front " her brain will engage as she doesn't know what is coming next 
I try to keep it fun by doing tranisituons through serpentines walk and trot it helps them know to keep the balance and listen to what is coming next. 
Once you have a more forward movement and stronger from the hind pushing from the back her movement power will change and should be better 
Try this before pole work geet her forward and thinking then try the poles

Lunging she can become lazy as u are not there pushing with your legs 
Get her in a forward pace don't let up on her 
Do it with flat poles when she is no longer clipping them then raise one end alternatively so example you have five poles 
1st pole raise right end 
2nd pole raise left end 
3rd pole raise right end 
Etc 
Just a small amount off the floor with maybe. A few strides in between so she can get sorted before the next pole till she gets the idea as you don't want her to become scared of doing poles if she keeps hitting them 

How old? Level of horses training? As this has a big impact on what u can do with her 

These are some of the things I have been taught over the years 

Prob not as technical as some people could explain but these are very good basics I live by and they work  
Good luck


----------



## paddi22 (8 July 2017)

How old is she? has she even had any arthritis issues? how deep is the surface you are working her on?

Does she pep up a bit when out hacking or anything?


----------



## Honeysrider (8 July 2017)

Michelle1109 said:



			I'm a fairly new owner too, as I understand and this may be wrong but let me try to explain it behind the leg means not forward enough so u are always having to push her forward, you want her in front meaning forward you don't have to bashing away. Lazy basically 
I had this and it's true transition transition translation 
Walk to canter, walk trot, halt, halt to canter or trot halt, halt to trot etc, it gets them listening and preempting you next forward movement therefore giving u a forward movement where u can then control the movements up and down. With less leg so she become "in front " her brain will engage as she doesn't know what is coming next 
I try to keep it fun by doing tranisituons through serpentines walk and trot it helps them know to keep the balance and listen to what is coming next. 
Once you have a more forward movement and stronger from the hind pushing from the back her movement power will change and should be better 
Try this before pole work geet her forward and thinking then try the poles

Lunging she can become lazy as u are not there pushing with your legs 
Get her in a forward pace don't let up on her 
Do it with flat poles when she is no longer clipping them then raise one end alternatively so example you have five poles 
1st pole raise right end 
2nd pole raise left end 
3rd pole raise right end 
Etc 
Just a small amount off the floor with maybe. A few strides in between so she can get sorted before the next pole till she gets the idea as you don't want her to become scared of doing poles if she keeps hitting them 

How old? Level of horses training? As this has a big impact on what u can do with her 

These are some of the things I have been taught over the years 

Prob not as technical as some people could explain but these are very good basics I live by and they work  
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very sound advice! she is 6 and has no schooling apart from being broken to race


----------



## paddi22 (8 July 2017)

have you had a good osteo out to her, she might have issues from her racing days, my exracer came to me with a twisted pelvis and si issues, which meant he couldnt move correctly behind


----------



## Michelle1109 (9 July 2017)

She needs to develop her back end strength more 
Work on flat work and getting her moving from behind first 
Don't push her to jump to much as its new to her ease her in gently or she will become scared 
Don't forget all she know is forward on a flat at warp speed 
She needs more flat work schooling and different Musle strength 
Try what I wrote above see if it helps her to remember to pick her back feet up 

Think about it like this - marathon runner trying to run 100 meter hurdles lol!!! 

It's the same thing


----------

